# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Як-3

## lindr

Як-3	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

0601		№292	01	06	08.03.44	СССР		первый серийный
1001		№292	01	10	18.04.44	СССР		авария 28.05.44 списан
0102		№292	02	01	04.44	СССР		испытания 04.44
1002		№292	02	10	02.07.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
0803		№292	08	03	1944	СССР		2 ВА сбит 04.45
1004		№292	04	10	19.04.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 5-й ИАК
0306		№292	06	03	1944	СССР		91-й ИАП
1006		№292	06	10	19.05.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 5-й ИАК потерян 31.07.44
7007		№292	07	70	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 29.01.45
0208		№292	08	02	1944	СССР		авария 1944
0108		№292	08	01	1944	СССР		2 ВА сбит 04.45
1008		№292	08	10	18.06.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 157-й ИАП
1009		№292	09	10	17.06.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 157-й ИАП
0310		№292	10	03	1944	СССР		91-й ИАП
0510		№292	10	05	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
0610		№292	10	06	1944	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
0810		№292	10	08	04.44	СССР		испытания 04.44
1010		№292	10	10	20.06.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
0211		№292	11	02	1944	СССР		2 ВА сбит 04.45
1011		№292	11	10	17.06.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
1711		№292	11	17	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП Колдунов
1811		№292	11	18	1944	СССР		157-й ИАП потерян 28.10.44
2811		№292	11	28	10.44	СССР		515-й ИАП потерян 28.01.45
3011		№292	11	30	1944	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
4211		№292	11	42	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП потерян 14.10.44
0112		№292	12	01	1944	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
0512		№292	12	05	25.04.44	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
0912		№292	12	09	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
0112		№292	12	10	06.07.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
1112		№292	12	11	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.44
1412		№292	12	14	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 25.08.44
1712		№292	12	17	26.06.44	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 31-й ГвИАП, США, Музей Задорожного
2012		№292	12	20	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 10.10.44
2912		№292	12	29	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 27.10.44
3012		№292	12	30	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
3712		№292	12	37	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
3812		№292	12	38	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 23.12.44
3912		№292	12	39	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП потерян 27.10.44
4012		№292	12	40	1944	СССР		91-й ИАП
4112		№292	12	41	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 15.09.44
1013		№292	13	10	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД Югославия
1113		№292	13	11	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД Югославия
1213		№292	13	12	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД Югославия
1913		№292	13	19	1944	СССР		91-й ИАП
2213		№292	13	22	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 09.10.44
2413		№292	13	24	1944	СССР		91-й ИАП
2513		№292	13	25	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 23.09.44
3113		№292	13	31	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
3313		№292	13	33	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
3813		№292	13	38	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 28.08.44
4013		№292	13	40	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП
4513		№292	13	45	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
4713		№292	13	47	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
4913		№292	13	49	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
0114		№292	14	01	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
1214		№292	14	12	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП
1314		№292	14	13	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.44
1814		№292	14	18	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
2114		№292	14	21	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП
3214		№292	14	32	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 07.11.44
3414		№292	14	34	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 16.11.44
0815		№292	15	08	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 26.08.44
0915		№292	15	09	28.07.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1215		№292	15	12	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП
1515		№292	15	12	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД
2015		№292	15	20	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП
4516		№292	16	45	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 01.45
1817		№292	17	18	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 03.01.45
2917		№292	17	29	1944	СССР	29	659-й ИАП сбит 16.01.45
4217		№292	17	42	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
2318		№292	18	23	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 09.12.44
2818		№292	18	28	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП потерян 21.12.44
3518		№292	18	35	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 13.11.44
3918		№292	18	39	1944	СССР	39	659-й ИАП сбит 16.01.45
4418		№292	18	44	1944	СССР		эталон, опытный Як=3ПД
0119		№292	19	01	1944	СССР		2 ВА сбит 04.45
1419		№292	19	14	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.44
2119		№292	19	21	1944	СССР		150-й ГвИАП потерян 20.02.45
4419	ПВ	№292	19	44	1944	СССР		М-105ПВ испытания 09.44
4919		№292	19	49	23.08.44	СССР		402-й ИАП потерян 27.11.44
0920		№292	20	09	27.08.44	СССР		32-й ИАП сбит 30.03.45
1820	РД	№292	20	18	1944	СССР		испытания 12.44
3620	ПД	№292	20	36	1944	СССР		Як-3Т, М-105ПД испытания 02.45
3920		№292	20	39	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
3421		№292	21	34	1944	СССР	18	64-й ГвИАП сбит 30.10.44
3721		№292	21	37	09.44	СССР		испытания 09.44
7321		№292	21	73	1944	СССР	8	Нормандия Франция 
0322		№292	22	03	1944	СССР	5	НИИ ВВС испытания 1944
0522		№292	22	05	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
2922		№292	22	29	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП потерян 22.12.44
4122		№292	22	41	1944	СССР	11	64-й ГвИАП сбит 21.12.44
4422		№292	22	44	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП потерян 21.12.44
4622		№292	22	46	1944	СССР	27	64-й ГвИАП столкновение на земле с Ла-7 потерян 30.10.44
2323		№292	23	23	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 05.03.45
3223		№292	23	32	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП сбит 10.10.44
4123		№292	23	41	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
0324		№292	24	03	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП сбит 21.01.45
1424		№292	24	14	1944	СССР	24	64-й ГвИАП сбит 28.10.44
1824		№292	24	18	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП сбит 06.02.45
0126		№292	26	01	10.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
0726		№292	26	07	10.44	СССР	7	Германия JG 51, OKL
2126		№292	26	21	10.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
2626		№292	26	26	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.44
4626		№292	26	46	10.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
6726		№292	26	67	10.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
7426		№292	26	74	10.44	СССР		испытания 10.44
9126		№292	26	91	15.10.44	СССР		3-й КЗАБ
9626		№292	26	96	10.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.44
0327		№292	27	03	1944	СССР	39	Нормандия Франция 
0827		№292	27	08	1944	СССР		112-й ГвИАП потерян 08.05.45
1327		№292	27	13	1944	СССР	11	Нормандия Франция 
2027		№292	27	20	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
2827		№292	27	28	1944	СССР	37	Нормандия Франция 
5027		№292	27	50	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
5227		№292	27	52	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 19.03.45
6627		№292	27	66	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
7027		№292	27	70	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
7227		№292	27	72	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
7527		№292	27	75	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 23.02.45
7627		№292	27	76	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
9627		№292	27	96	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 06.04.45
0528		№292	28	05	1944	СССР	5	испытания 1944
1828		№292	28	18	1944	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 66-й ГвИАП
2628		№292	28	26	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП
6428		№292	28	64	1944	СССР	29	Нормандия Франция 
9128		№292	28	91	1944	СССР	34	Нормандия Франция 
0629		№292	29	06	1944	СССР	6	Нормандия Франция 
0729		№292	29	07	1944	СССР	10	Нормандия Франция 
2229	П	№292	29	22	11.44	СССР	22	НИИ ВВС Б-20 испытания 03.45
3229		№292	29	32	1944	СССР	15	64-й ГвИАП сбит 10.10.44
3529		№292	29	35	1944	СССР	12	Нормандия Франция 
5429		№292	29	54	1944	СССР	3	Нормандия Франция 
7329		№292	29	73	1944	СССР	23	Нормандия Франция 
8029		№292	29	80	1944	СССР	35	Нормандия Франция 
8929		№292	29	89	1944	СССР	31	Нормандия Франция 
0630		№292	30	06	1944	СССР	7	Нормандия Франция 
1630	П	№292	30	16	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС Б-20 испытания 05.45
2530		№292	30	25	1944	СССР	25	18-й ГвИАП, Нормандия бн 18 Франция 
3230		№292	30	32	1944	СССР	27	18-й ГвИАП, Нормандия Франция 
3430		№292	30	34	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
3830		№292	30	38	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
6030		№292	30	60	1944	СССР	00	Нормандия Франция 
6530		№292	30	65	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
6730		№292	30	67	1944	СССР	14	Нормандия Франция 
7930		№292	30	79	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
6431		№292	31	64	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
9731		№292	31	97	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
1032		№292	32	10	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
2032		№292	32	20	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
2432		№292	32	24	1944	СССР	21	Нормандия Франция 
0633		№292	33	06	1944	СССР	38	Нормандия Франция 
1933		№292	33	19	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП Колдунов
4733		№292	33	47	1944	СССР	32	Нормандия Франция 
7333		№292	33	73	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
8233		№292	33	82	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
9633		№292	33	96	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
0234		№292	34	02	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
1934		№292	34	19	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
3934		№292	34	39	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
6634		№292	34	66	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
8534		№292	34	85	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
8634		№292	34	86	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
9334		№292	34	93	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
9534		№292	34	95	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
2235		№292	35	22	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
2735		№292	35	27	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
5035		№292	35	50	1944	СССР	20	Нормандия Франция 
5135		№292	35	51	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
7635		№292	35	76	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
7735		№292	35	77	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
7835		№292	35	78	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
8335		№292	35	83	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
9135		№292	35	91	1944	СССР	91	усиленное крыло статиспытания
9635		№292	35	96	1944	СССР	42	Нормандия Франция 
0236		№292	36	02	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
2336		№292	36	23	1944	СССР	1	Нормандия Франция 
2936		№292	36	29	1944	СССР	9	Нормандия Франция 
4836		№292	36	48	1944	СССР	22	Нормандия Франция 
9536		№292	36	95	1944	СССР	41	Нормандия Франция 
1437		№292	37	14	1944	СССР	15	Нормандия Франция 
3237		№292	37	32	1944	СССР	17	Нормандия Франция 
5037		№292	37	50	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП
6737		№292	37	67	1944	СССР	28	Нормандия Франция 
7737		№292	37	77	1944	СССР	5	Нормандия Франция 
0538		№292	38	05	11.44	СССР	19	испытания 11.44 Нормандия Франция 
2938		№292	38	29	1944	СССР		736-й ИАП
5938		№292	38	59	10.03.45	СССР	33	Нормандия Франция 
8543		№292	43	85	05.45	СССР		Югославия 2252/52
4145		№292	45	41	05.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45
0251	П	№292	51	02	09.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.45
8051		№292	51	08	1945	СССР	80	авария 03.11.45

0101	ВК-107А	№292	01	01	16.05.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС первый серийный испытания 07.46
0201	ВК-107А	№292	01	02	нет	СССР		статиспытания
0301	ВК-107А	№292	01	03	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.46
0401	ВК-107А	№292	01	04	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.46

310001		№31	нет	001	04.44	СССР		первый серийный испытания 04-05.44
310027		№31	нет	027	1944	СССР		документ
310044		№31	нет	044	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП
310055		№31	нет	055	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП
310062		№31	нет	062	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 01.45
310073		№31	нет	073	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 01.45
310081		№31	нет	081	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП
310099		№31	нет	099	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 08.03.45
310111		№31	нет	111	08.44	СССР		испытания 09-10.44
310118		№31	нет	118	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 04.45
310123		№31	нет	123	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
310137		№31	нет	137	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП
310146		№31	нет	146	29.08.44	СССР		авария
310155		№31	нет	155	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 02.45
310165		№31	нет	165	09.09.44	СССР		26-й ЗАП
310167		№31	нет	167	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 03.45
310194		№31	нет	194	09.44	СССР	44	6-й ГвСАП ЧФ
310197		№31	нет	197	09.44	СССР		6-я ГвИАД
310219		№31	нет	219	02.10.44	СССР		авария
310220		№31	нет	220	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП
310233		№31	нет	233	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 03.45
310238		№31	нет	238	14.10.44	СССР		авария
310292		№31	нет	292	1944	СССР		897-й ИАП сбит 14.04.45
310306		№31	нет	306	1944	СССР		6-я ГвИАД
310319		№31	нет	319	15.11.44	СССР		26-й ЗАП
310370		№31	нет	370	1944	СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 03.45
310377		№31	нет	377		СССР		288-я ИАД сбит 04.45
310506		№31	нет	506		СССР		64-й ГвИАП
310514		№31	нет	514		СССР		64-й ГвИАП

7003		№31	нет	003	18.12.44	СССР		опытный с ВК-108

----------


## ПСП

*2530* Як-3 б/н 25, 21 (18 гв.иап), б/н18 (Нормандия-Неман) и б/н 4 получил в Музее авиации и космонавтики в Ле Бурже (Париж).
   

https://avk-tehnik.livejournal.com/20276.html

----------


## ПСП

> 1712 №292 12 17 26.06.44 СССР 8-й ЗАП, 31-й ГвИАП, США


*1712* Як-3 б/н 10 Возвращен из США в Россию. Находится в музее Вадима Задорожного (Москва).

----------


## ПСП

> 8543 №292 43 85 05.45 СССР Югославия 2252/52


*8543*  В экспозиции Музея воздухоплавания в Белграде (Сербия) с 1962г.

----------


## Евгений

1712 №292 12 17 26.06.44 СССР 8-й ЗАП, 31-й ГвИАП, США, Возвращен в Россию 2015г. Экспонируется в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного. Находится в новой экспозиции Соколы Родины с 10.2020.

----------


## Евгений

В Музее техники Вадима Задорожного до конца июня, в рамках выставки Небо Яковлева, будет демонстрироваться оригинальный формуляр Як-3 №1712

----------


## Fencer

Як-3 – оружие Победы http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...fc3e683a3c.pdf

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

